
The “don't be evil” line has finally been crossed - antonvs
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cyberpunk/comments/6sw3v0/is_refusing_to_train_algorithms_for_war/
======
techer
From the comments. On mobile so can't test. Anyone know if this is true?

"You could always just waggle your mouse around for a second before clicking
the "I am not a robot" checkbox to skip these almost every time." gdog2406

------
FrozenVoid
The captchas trains AI to recognize the shape of helicopter. "Select all
humans in this picture" captchas will be hard, but "select friendly helicopter
to add to set {excluded shapes} " for targeting seems not. Its because set
{humans} are diverse set of shapes and helicopters are static.

------
c3534l
Yeah, I don't like being tricked into helping kill people.

~~~
qbrass
Any action you take can help it.

Even not choosing increases the odds that the responses it does get are
correct.

